# Garrus and Liara



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

I finally managed to take some pictures which I'd like to share with you. 









Our pretty girl Liara









And our 'fearless' man Garrus 









He gets pretty annoyed by the camera 









But playing a recording of his own voice always riles him up 









Garrus in one of his cute moments









Liara streching for the group picture...









But Garrus takes the spotlight


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

O my they are so gorgeous


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

They are both totally adorable  

Garrus looks a lot like my boy, Dexter!
Sounds like they have very similar personalities too 
Thanks for sharing the cute photos!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

gorgeous birds


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

loving the cage...and the birds too


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind posts 
We actually decided to buy 2 more cockatiels today, so I'm gonna post the pics of those 2 new lovelies too


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

beautiful birds, are they named after characters from Mass Effect?


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Well yes they are, and so are Kasumi and Wrex


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Gamer geeks FTW!


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Ain't it the truth! 

Still, people who visit always go "WTF" when they hear their names. Sorry people that we didn't call them kikki and coco (no offense to those who did of course, just not our style :blush: )

Anyway, next generation will be named after Dragon Age characters


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

Garrus died today 
He's had these random fits where he just panics out of the blue and starts thrashing about. Today was his last one though. For what we can tell, he managed to ravage himself so badly that he bled to death. There was nothing we could do when we found him.

We're definitely going to miss him. He wasn't the easiest bird, but we loved him lots. Liara is taking it pretty well, though she obviously knows something is wrong.

Personally I can't stand the void he left behind, and we plan on getting a new cockatiel either tomorrow or sunday. Not that he's replaceable, but I'm finding it hard to think about.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

OMG! I am so sorry to hear this. My best wishes.


----------

